# Canon Selphy ES1 Won't Print



## TBFaeries (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi and thanks in advance for any help. This is my last resort before I return this to the store.

The printer prints from the camera memory card fine, my problem is it won't print from my computer. My computer recognizes the printer, says it's printing but it doesn't print. I tried changing the usb wire, I've tried uninstalling/reinstalling drivers, I have gotten all the available updates for printer and software it came with.

Any ideas of what else I can try?


----------



## stunner1901 (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi I have exactly the same problem. Have you had any joy with solving it yet?

Regards


----------



## moojii (Jun 20, 2008)

same problem here!!

any ideas??


----------



## moojii (Jun 20, 2008)

heeeeelp!! pleeeeease!!

its driving me nuts!!!


----------



## TBFaeries (Feb 3, 2008)

I exchanged the one I had for another one, then I exchanged that one for another one, then I gave up.

I bought different cords, installed, uninstalled, reinstalled, numerous times and no luck.

Talked with customer support a few times and none were able to resolve the issue. 

I brought it back to the store and got my money back.

Better luck to the rest of you.


----------



## moojii (Jun 20, 2008)

i managed to solve the problem last night. went to canon website and downloaded the drivers for vista and hey presto it worked.


----------



## TBFaeries (Feb 3, 2008)

I am glad you got yours working.

I updated the drivers as well but that didn't work for me either. Enjoy yours.


----------



## Brianpud (Aug 5, 2008)

I can print from my camera or from a memory card taken from my camera. I cannot print from my USB hard drive that has become my entire digital photo album. Once I empty the camera's memory card onto the USB hard drive, I have lost the ability to print.

I have tried copying photos from my USB hard drive back onto a memory card, but still no luck.

Very disappointing


----------



## LBFL (Jan 12, 2010)

I have the same printer issue. This seams to be down to SP3 although I've not managed to fix this yet. I'd be grateful if you could go to the printers folder in control panel, right click on the ES1, then click properties. Select the advanced tab, then the print processor option. Is your print processor WinPrint? I suspect that this is the issue in XP SP3. I'd appreciate knowing whether this is correct.

Ta

Bob


----------

